# Give Direct your thoughts about the new Tivo



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Yesterday I sent Direct an email regarding my thoughts about the new D* Tivo HD and about coming back.

I have a couple of 'must' features I'm looking for that were not mentioned in the announcement. I won't be interested in a box that has a 50-limit season pass. In the days of large hard drives (we can put at least 2 TB on the Tivo HD ), it makes no sense to be limited to only 50 Season Passes. I also won't get a box that doesn't allow me to turn off the Picture In Guide feature. That is a controversial feature. I don't like it, because I hardly ever watch live TV, and I don't want to see the end of the football game on the screen as I am just starting to watch the games. I know other people love it. The obvious solution is to have a toggle for turning it off/on.

I also hate the 2-year commitment and am not interested in coming back if I have to sign one. I was with them since 1994, but I will not sign a commitment when I can get service elsewhere without one. That was a huge reason for leaving. There is absolutely no benefit to the customer with their current commitment - not even a price guarantee, so I don't believe in encouraging them.

I know many people think it is a waste of time to communicate with a big company. I happen to feel just the opposite. With the internet making it so easy to let them know how we feel, the more we communicate with these companies, the better they will know what guides our buying decisions. 

I believe people taking the time to send a company their thoughts has some influence on what that company does. In the case of adding a new Tivo, I feel quite certain that communications from customers such as myself helped shape that renewed relationship, even if only in a small way.

So, I encourage anyone else who has thoughts about the features and/or conditions to let Direct know. It's at this stage of getting this new product into their system that these voices will carry the most weight.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think it can be hurt to write a letter to a company. However, sending an email that is likely only to be read by a CSR is not necessarily going to get your opinion to the right place, unless you were part of a very large campaign of people who said similar things.

Instead, do the research to find out the company officer who would be in charge of the department who will work with TiVo on the new box. Write an actual letter. Be concise, and ask for acknowledgment that you have been heard. Be considerate if what you are doing is trying to sell them on your ideas.

So go for it. And if you get a name and address of whom you write to, consider advocating that others do the same to express their own ideas.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You're dead on with most of those comments. And a consolidated effort would be better. Maybe if Tivo or D* had someplace for suggestions.

I would prefer to see the no commitment part... as well as not being required to lease the box. 

I'm also curious to know how lifetime DVR accounts will be handled with this new box. Would one need to pay extra for the Tivo software then?

Who knows... I might consider D* as an option again but probably not.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4, why would you care about the commitment when it would be getting your beloved Tivo? I thought your problem was that they wouldn't let you try out the HR20 to see if you like it, but you know you'll like Tivo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> RS4, why would you care about the commitment when it would be getting your beloved Tivo? I thought your problem was that they wouldn't let you try out the HR20 to see if you like it, but you know you'll like Tivo.


If the new box is based on existing HR2x hardware, it's not a 'tivo'. There will be bugs to sort out. The experience may be different.

I don't like DirecTV's commitment. Dish allows you to pay for your install and do month to month. I can't imagine DirecTV would have THAT much churn offering something similar.

I would have a tough time ditching my TiVo on month to month cable for a 2 year commitment to DirecTV.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> If the new box is based on existing HR2x hardware, it's not a 'tivo'. There will be bugs to sort out. The experience may be different.
> 
> I don't like DirecTV's commitment. Dish allows you to pay for your install and do month to month. I can't imagine DirecTV would have THAT much churn offering something similar.
> 
> I would have a tough time ditching my TiVo on month to month cable for a 2 year commitment to DirecTV.


Do you honestly think that even if it is a stand alone TiVo, that they are not going to have bugs to work out? C'mon now, thats just not facing reality.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> RS4, why would you care about the commitment when it would be getting your beloved Tivo? I thought your problem was that they wouldn't let you try out the HR20 to see if you like it, but you know you'll like Tivo.


Ah, written like a true rep of the D* Army There is not one iota of value in that commitment for the customer - no price protection, no discount - nothing!! If D* is so worried about losing customer that is new, let them at least have the option of getting the install done themselves. As for those of us that have been previous customers, we already know what we're getting into, so it turns out that the bloody commitment is merely a marketing ploy.

How you can defend the 2-yr commitment or even question someone about it just shows your true colors


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

jimb726 said:


> Do you honestly think that even if it is a stand alone TiVo, that they are not going to have bugs to work out? C'mon now, thats just not facing reality.


Are you new to DirecTV?

Every receiver they've release has had bugs, ESPECIALLY the HD TiVo!

Part of what pushed me to the series 3 was audio drop outs.

And my series 3 has had bugs too.

It will have bugs.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

RS4 said:


> There is not one iota of value in that commitment for the customer - no price protection, no discount - nothing!!


What do you think installation costs DirecTV? They are giving you free installation and a discounted receiver for the commitment. I don't know why you say the customer gets nothing.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Ah, written like a true rep of the D* Army There is not one iota of value in that commitment for the customer - no price protection, no discount - nothing!! If D* is so worried about losing customer that is new, let them at least have the option of getting the install done themselves. As for those of us that have been previous customers, we already know what we're getting into, so it turns out that the bloody commitment is merely a marketing ploy.
> 
> How you can defend the 2-yr commitment or even question someone about it just shows your true colors


You seem to be under the impression that they have the commitment to protect the customer - I doubt that, the commitment is to protect the company from shelling out the money to a user and have that user walk away in short order. It is for the protection of the company.

You DO have the option to get the install done yourself - do like I did on one of my units, I contacted a local Directv authorized company, they came out and did the full install, hooked up the unit, gave me a bill for the installation and left after I paid for it.

tivo or non-tivo is not the issue on the commitment, you can downgrade your equipment from a DVR to a regular reciever and downgrade your programming package anytime during the 2 yr period - the point is you are commited to keeping an paid for account for two years, it does not matter if you have the basic package and basic reciever or top of the line all the bells and whistle account, you have to maintain an active account for 2 years.

How can you maintain that it is a "marketing ploy" it is more a ROI decision then anything else. After all why should they invest one penny in you if they do not have a commitment that they will get a profit return on you?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> Ah, written like a true rep of the D* Army There is not one iota of value in that commitment for the customer - no price protection, no discount - nothing!! If D* is so worried about losing customer that is new, let them at least have the option of getting the install done themselves. As for those of us that have been previous customers, we already know what we're getting into, so it turns out that the bloody commitment is merely a marketing ploy.
> 
> How you can defend the 2-yr commitment or even question someone about it just shows your true colors


Not at there RS4. I don't like a 2 yr commitment either. My point was simply that you had such a huge deal against the commitment simply because they wouldn't let you try out the HR20 and you weren't sure you'd like it. But if they offer a Tivo then why would you have a problem with it? Isn't Tivo your preferred platform and isn't Tivo perfect in your eyes? Why would a commitment be a problem to you then if it's for your beloved Tivo? 

You need to be able to laugh. 

As for what I get out of the commitment? Well personally not much other then cheaper or no up front cost for equipment. But most people get a free install, free dish upgrade and so forth. Do you think that costs DirecTV nothing? Sure Dish might have the ability to have no contract but look at where they are at...losing subs every quarter, being hit really hard by the bad economy. Menwhile DirecTV keeps humming along with little effect so far from the bad economy and keeps on growing. They must be dong something right. Maybe it's not "right" for the consumer but it sure is right for their company. If what they do isn't right for you then you can certainly take your business elsewhere, which I believe you did.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Not at there RS4. I don't like a 2 yr commitment either. My point was simply that you had such a huge deal against the commitment simply because they wouldn't let you try out the HR20 and you weren't sure you'd like it. But if they offer a Tivo then why would you have a problem with it? Isn't Tivo your preferred platform and isn't Tivo perfect in your eyes? Why would a commitment be a problem to you then if it's for your beloved Tivo?
> 
> You need to be able to laugh.
> 
> As for what I get out of the commitment? Well personally not much other then cheaper or no up front cost for equipment. But most people get a free install, free dish upgrade and so forth. Do you think that costs DirecTV nothing? Sure Dish might have the ability to have no contract but look at where they are at...losing subs every quarter, being hit really hard by the bad economy. Menwhile DirecTV keeps humming along with little effect so far from the bad economy and keeps on growing. They must be dong something right. Maybe it's not "right" for the consumer but it sure is right for their company. If what they do isn't right for you then you can certainly take your business elsewhere, which I believe you did.


As I stated earlier, the 2-yr commitment has no value to the customer. I had 2 guys from Comcast come out to re-do some cabling and install my M-card in the Tivo HD. I was charged $17.99. Comcast like D* is making billions, but I didn't have to sign any contract. If we followed your reasoning, you would think that D*'s profits would be down some from all of this satellite and new equipment expenses for installation, however we see just the opposite. Their per customer monthly numbers are up, so that is a bogus argument.

As far as your humming along comment, I noticed that D* has dropped to third place in net adds, and that is against 2 companies who don't have nearly as many homes to market to as Direct. Sorta gives you the idea, that maybe D* might be nearing the peak. I saw one investment analyst's predictions a few months ago that 2008 would be a good year for D* and he was guessing that the competition would take over after that. I'm beginning to think he may have had a great crystal ball.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> Do you honestly think that even if it is a stand alone TiVo, that they are not going to have bugs to work out? C'mon now, thats just not facing reality.


No, but if they work from an existing design, say take some duct tape, 2 sat tuners, and a tivoHD, and put them together, they'd be building on an existing platform, from which most of the bugs are already worked out.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> As I stated earlier, the 2-yr commitment has no value to the customer. I had 2 guys from Comcast come out to re-do some cabling and install my M-card in the Tivo HD. I was charged $17.99. Comcast like D* is making billions, but I didn't have to sign any contract. If we followed your reasoning, you would think that D*'s profits would be down some from all of this satellite and new equipment expenses for installation, however we see just the opposite. Their per customer monthly numbers are up, so that is a bogus argument.
> 
> As far as your humming along comment, I noticed that D* has dropped to third place in net adds, and that is against 2 companies who don't have nearly as many homes to market to as Direct. Sorta gives you the idea, that maybe D* might be nearing the peak. I saw one investment analyst's predictions a few months ago that 2008 would be a good year for D* and he was guessing that the competition would take over after that. I'm beginning to think he may have had a great crystal ball.


It is easier to show up higher in the new additions per month catagory when you only have 1/5 of the total number of subscribers as compared to other providers. Would look at the individual percentahes for each of the companies as compared to total number of subscibers rather then a blanket response, got a link for the analyst?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> As I stated earlier, the 2-yr commitment has no value to the customer. I had 2 guys from Comcast come out to re-do some cabling and install my M-card in the Tivo HD. I was charged $17.99. Comcast like D* is making billions, but I didn't have to sign any contract.


Well, you are lucky. All 3 cable companies around here (Comcast, TW and Charter) charge at least $40, up to $75 just to roll the truck to your house let alone actually fix anything. However, we're not talking about ongoing service, just the initial setup. Cable usually does offer a self install for nothing or small setup fee (but then I can do that with DirecTV as well, I do all my own stuff) but if you need someone to come out and install for you? Yea, it'll cost you. Don't feel fooled that cable is somehow doing you a favor or anything. 

And many *do* get something for that commitment. Most people don't have the aptitude or ability (or the time) to do an install themselves. You think spending 2 hours putting up a dish, running cable, cost of said dish, cost of cable and so on and so forth is somehow free?



> As far as your humming along comment, I noticed that D* has dropped to third place in net adds, and that is against 2 companies who don't have nearly as many homes to market to as Direct. Sorta gives you the idea, that maybe D* might be nearing the peak. I saw one investment analyst's predictions a few months ago that 2008 would be a good year for D* and he was guessing that the competition would take over after that. I'm beginning to think he may have had a great crystal ball.


Hmmm, have you actually listened to and see the latest presentations to Liberty and Goldman Sachs? DirecTV is growing just fine. So far in the first half of the year FIOS is just barely above DirecTV in net adds. Gee, FIOS is brand new everywhere and just launched in the #1 market, New York. One would think they would have a lot of adds. Dish is flat and cable is way under. So far DirecTV is doing great in terms of growth and investors agree. Might want to get your fact straight.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Well, you are lucky. All 3 cable companies around here (Comcast, TW and Charter) charge at least $40, up to $75 just to roll the truck to your house let alone actually fix anything. However, we're not talking about ongoing service, just the initial setup. Cable usually does offer a self install for nothing or small setup fee (but then I can do that with DirecTV as well, I do all my own stuff) but if you need someone to come out and install for you? Yea, it'll cost you. Don't feel fooled that cable is somehow doing you a favor or anything.
> 
> And many *do* get something for that commitment. Most people don't have the aptitude or ability (or the time) to do an install themselves. You think spending 2 hours putting up a dish, running cable, cost of said dish, cost of cable and so on and so forth is somehow free?
> 
> Hmmm, have you actually listened to and see the latest presentations to Liberty and Goldman Sachs? DirecTV is growing just fine. So far in the first half of the year FIOS is just barely above DirecTV in net adds. Gee, FIOS is brand new everywhere and just launched in the #1 market, New York. One would think they would have a lot of adds. Dish is flat and cable is way under. So far DirecTV is doing great in terms of growth and investors agree. Might want to get your fact straight.


As I mentioned before, I believe we can see who butters your bread... all of these comments since the end of last year regarding mediocrity at best and questionable practices at worst.

We all know the commitment is totally one-sided but you persist D*'s side of things. Are you allowed to just argue certain points or do you get more freedom then that? D* claims they want the higher-end customer and others can use someone else's service. If you are so worried about D* getting it's money, they could easily charge $50, or $100 for an installation charge. Instead, we find they want to force people into a 2-year contract. Of course, we all know that has a minimum value of $480, so we can see the true value of this 'free' install. And yet we also read where people have paid for their own installation, but are still forced into a 2-yr commitment. No, there is no value for the customer in that commitment.

As for net additions: we find that FIOS added 176,000 last quarter, U_verse added 170,000 and D* was 128,000 - which was only 1,000 more than the same quarter of the previous year when they didn't have all of the HD channels. Keep in mind that D* has maybe 100 million market potential while the phone companies have what - maybe 10 - 20 million at the moment.

I believe D* said they plan to focus on growth from MDU's, commercial, rural, and ethnic customers. That sounds like to me they are saying they are giving up on the areas where the 2 phone companies are marketing.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> As I mentioned before, I believe we can see who butters your bread... all of these comments since the end of last year regarding mediocrity at best and questionable practices at worst.
> 
> We all know the commitment is totally one-sided but you persist D*'s side of things. Are you allowed to just argue certain points or do you get more freedom then that? D* claims they want the higher-end customer and others can use someone else's service. If you are so worried about D* getting it's money, they could easily charge $50, or $100 for an installation charge. Instead, we find they want to force people into a 2-year contract. Of course, we all know that has a minimum value of $480, so we can see the true value of this 'free' install. And yet we also read where people have paid for their own installation, but are still forced into a 2-yr commitment. No, there is no value for the customer in that commitment.
> 
> ...


Couple of questions for you jsut to get accurate information

1. On FIOS - how many of these where internet only connections?
2. On FIOS - what was the churn rate for the Video subscriptions same period of time?
3. For U-Verse - same questions
4. If U-Verse is so great - why is they just signed a contract with Directv to provide bundled services?
5. Got a link for the statement by Directv?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> As I mentioned before, I believe we can see who butters your bread... all of these comments since the end of last year regarding mediocrity at best and questionable practices at worst.
> 
> We all know the commitment is totally one-sided but you persist D*'s side of things. Are you allowed to just argue certain points or do you get more freedom then that? D* claims they want the higher-end customer and others can use someone else's service. If you are so worried about D* getting it's money, they could easily charge $50, or $100 for an installation charge. Instead, we find they want to force people into a 2-year contract. Of course, we all know that has a minimum value of $480, so we can see the true value of this 'free' install. And yet we also read where people have paid for their own installation, but are still forced into a 2-yr commitment. No, there is no value for the customer in that commitment.


Helloooooo....is anyone in there? Bueller? Bueller? I said more then once that I don't like the commitment. I also said that of course the commitment is good business for DirecTV. Duh. I also said that for me and others the commitment doesn't get me much but then I do my own installs. But for others the commitment saves people a lot of money. An install in terms of hourly rate, equipment such as the dish, cables, switches and so forth will all easily add up to hundreds of dollars, confirmed by the SAC which is over $600. Commitment gets people free install, free equipment and usually free receivers. Each person has to make their own determination on whether that is worth the commitment or not. If not then don't do it. If so then go for it. Is this that hard of a concept to understand for you?



> As for net additions: we find that FIOS added 176,000 last quarter, U_verse added 170,000 and D* was 128,000 - which was only 1,000 more than the same quarter of the previous year when they didn't have all of the HD channels. Keep in mind that D* has maybe 100 million market potential while the phone companies have what - maybe 10 - 20 million at the moment.


You notice I said "first half" of the year. First half of the year FIOS is just ahead of DirecTV followed by Uverse with cable and Dish lagging way behind. Get your facts straight. You know that anything new always grows pretty fast and then levels off. Heck, look at the DBS industry the past decade. But I won't argue what is a good sub growth because you obviously don't understand the dynamics of the industry.



> I believe D* said they plan to focus on growth from MDU's, commercial, rural, and ethnic customers. That sounds like to me they are saying they are giving up on the areas where the 2 phone companies are marketing.


Ummmm, ok. Of course most people in Manhattan can't get DirecTV due to no line of sight. So FIOS comes in now people have 2 choices, FIOS and cable. DirecTV and Dish isn't an option. It's no wonder FIOS is growing, not only being new, but now 8+ million people for the first time have a choice other then cable. But hey whatever you want to believe there skippy.


----------



## ClubrhythmEnt (Apr 2, 2003)

I just want to see the TiVo cartoon animation come back! 

Seriously, I just don't want the new DirecTiVo to be a dumbed down, crippled, Series2 or HD XL at the same price you would pay for a full featured, albeit sans-satellite, TiVo unit. The whole HMO thing has left a very bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

sjberra said:


> Couple of questions for you jsut to get accurate information
> 
> 1. On FIOS - how many of these where internet only connections?
> 2. On FIOS - what was the churn rate for the Video subscriptions same period of time?
> ...


Ever hear of Google?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Helloooooo....is anyone in there? Bueller? Bueller? I said more then once that I don't like the commitment. I also said that of course the commitment is good business for DirecTV. Duh. I also said that for me and others the commitment doesn't get me much but then I do my own installs. But for others the commitment saves people a lot of money. An install in terms of hourly rate, equipment such as the dish, cables, switches and so forth will all easily add up to hundreds of dollars, confirmed by the SAC which is over $600. Commitment gets people free install, free equipment and usually free receivers. Each person has to make their own determination on whether that is worth the commitment or not. If not then don't do it. If so then go for it. Is this that hard of a concept to understand for you?
> 
> You notice I said "first half" of the year. First half of the year FIOS is just ahead of DirecTV followed by Uverse with cable and Dish lagging way behind. Get your facts straight. You know that anything new always grows pretty fast and then levels off. Heck, look at the DBS industry the past decade. But I won't argue what is a good sub growth because you obviously don't understand the dynamics of the industry.
> 
> Ummmm, ok. Of course most people in Manhattan can't get DirecTV due to no line of sight. So FIOS comes in now people have 2 choices, FIOS and cable. DirecTV and Dish isn't an option. It's no wonder FIOS is growing, not only being new, but now 8+ million people for the first time have a choice other then cable. But hey whatever you want to believe there skippy.


Our thoughts are with you and your family - it must be hard being an apologist for D*, but I admire your tenacity.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> Our thoughts are with you and your family - it must be hard being an apologist for D*, but I admire your tenacity.


LOL

Who's apologizing? If you don't like the policies then go elsewhere, how is that apologizing?

I don't like the fact that cable only gives you good deals if you do the triple play. So are you an apologist for cable since you like the triple play?

I don't like the fact that I can't get DSL without getting phone service, which I don't want. So does that make you an apologist if you get DSL w/ phone service from the phone company?

So how does that make someone an apologist for DirecTV if you happen to like their service?

Of course it doesn't.

Every single company and business out there does things that some people don't like. If there was a "perfect" company then we would all do business with them and be happy as punch Don't be an idiot.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> LOL
> 
> Who's apologizing? If you don't like the policies then go elsewhere, how is that apologizing?
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm quite comfortable with the fact that I'm not the idiot... I'm not the one writing all of these defenses


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> LOL
> I don't like the fact that I can't get DSL without getting phone service, which I don't want. So does that make you an apologist if you get DSL w/ phone service from the phone company?


Are you sure? I've had a landline for a couple of years now, just for DSL. But then 3 months ago, I read on DSL Reports about ATT/Bell south offering naked DSL. So I called and 2 days later I had DSL with no phone line and $27 off of my bill.

You should call to check.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

madbeachcat said:


> Are you sure? I've had a landline for a couple of years now, just for DSL. But then 3 months ago, I read on DSL Reports about ATT/Bell south offering naked DSL. So I called and 2 days later I had DSL with no phone line and $27 off of my bill.
> 
> You should call to check.


If so then it's about time. Been trying to get naked DSL for years and no go.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

madbeachcat said:


> Are you sure? I've had a landline for a couple of years now, just for DSL. But then 3 months ago, I read on DSL Reports about ATT/Bell south offering naked DSL. So I called and 2 days later I had DSL with no phone line and $27 off of my bill.
> 
> You should call to check.


INTERESTING
I'm almost there myself. NEVER use my landline phone


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Ever hear of Google?


sure but how do you validate that I read the same information that you did, after all you are throwing out the numbers, just looking for validation and clarification from you about your statements


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> If so then it's about time. Been trying to get naked DSL for years and no go.


AT&T does offer naked dsl, chances are you will not find it on their website and you need to speak to a service rep. This link should go to it on their web site

http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=11523


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> If so then it's about time. Been trying to get naked DSL for years and no go.


I was extremely suprised at how easy it was to switch off my phone service and just keep the DSL.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Adam1115 said:


> I would have a tough time ditching my TiVo on month to month cable for a 2 year commitment to DirecTV.


If I was setup with cable and a Tivo, I doubt that I would go back to Directv and 2 yr contract. I always said that I would *NEVER* sign another contract for TV, but the new DirectTivo might make me eat my own words. But I wont like it!


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

I would love to see a 30 second skip enabled by default and not a hack code like in the past.
I would love to see a space remaining counter also.

If these are available in the hr20X series, they can be available on the new TiVo.

I gave these thoughts to D* BTW.:up:


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Are you new to DirecTV?
> 
> Every receiver they've release has had bugs, ESPECIALLY the HD TiVo!


I've been with Direct since 1995 and I NEVER had any problems with my receivers until the HR20-100 came out. My old Thomson RCA receivers were rock solid and I still used a couple of them until last year. Same thing with my Series2 Tivo we still use in the bedroom - not a single "bug" in 6 years. Even my first HD receiver (by Sony) never had a problem. The only reason I gave it up was to get a Tivo HD box and up until this year, I never had a problem with my HR10-250 either.

Cheryl


----------



## ashleypier (Oct 24, 2008)

ClubrhythmEnt said:


> I just want to see the TiVo cartoon animation come back!
> 
> Seriously, I just don't want the new DirecTiVo to be a dumbed down, crippled, Series2 or HD XL at the same price you would pay for a full featured, albeit sans-satellite, TiVo unit. The whole HMO thing has left a very bitter taste in my mouth.


I agree, we need the full featured unit and I love the animation


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

speedcouch said:


> I've been with Direct since 1995 and I NEVER had any problems with my receivers until the HR20-100 came out. My old Thomson RCA receivers were rock solid and I still used a couple of them until last year. Same thing with my Series2 Tivo we still use in the bedroom - not a single "bug" in 6 years. Even my first HD receiver (by Sony) never had a problem. The only reason I gave it up was to get a Tivo HD box and up until this year, I never had a problem with my HR10-250 either.
> 
> Cheryl


Like the issues with the HR2X boxes, some people have them, some don't. Sorry but here the HR10's where a nightmare of short recordings, missed recordings, automagicly rebooting on it's own. Not saying that I have not had issues with the HR2X's, but not saying that the HR10 box was god's gift to DVR's, it has many a issue in it's day, got so tired of the screams of anquish from the wife and kids that I replaced the majority of the HR10's on my dime. Still have one hooked up in the garage, the others that I had have been replaced and suitably discard.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> I've been with Direct since 1995 and I NEVER had any problems with my receivers until the HR20-100 came out. My old Thomson RCA receivers were rock solid and I still used a couple of them until last year. Same thing with my Series2 Tivo we still use in the bedroom - not a single "bug" in 6 years. Even my first HD receiver (by Sony) never had a problem. The only reason I gave it up was to get a Tivo HD box and up until this year, I never had a problem with my HR10-250 either.
> 
> Cheryl


You are the first person I've ever talked to who didn't experience bugs with the HR10.

It had loads of bugs when it came out... loads of HDMI failures, then loads of bugs when they went to 6.x.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> You are the first person I've ever talked to who didn't experience bugs with the HR10.
> 
> It had loads of bugs when it came out... loads of HDMI failures, then loads of bugs when they went to 6.x.


Well, now you have talked to two. I got one of the first HR10-250s about 4 months after they came out. I got a second one two years later. I did have problems with audio dropouts on 6.3a and b, but I just reloaded 3.1.5 until that was finally fixed in 6.3d. I have had no problems with either unit since then.

I am still using the original HR10 which has the old HDMI card and it is still working connected to 2 TVs. One using the HDMI connection and the other using the component connection.

I know a lot of people reported lockup problems and reboot problems with the HR10-250, but I believe most them were caused by upgrades to a larger disk drive without increasing the swap size.


----------

